# Build a small box or 16



## Mrfish55 (Nov 5, 2014)

A number of people have asked for a tutorial on the pin hinges I use for my small boxes, let's go one better and show a basic box start to finish. For these I start with a 1x2 1/4 16" long


 
Using a thin kerf blade I rip it in two, this will be the outside of the box, label the faces so when you assemble the grain matches on the corners


 
Now machine a groove for top and bottom panels (on the opposite side of your book match grain) then sand and apply finish of choice


 
Now we cut these bad boys up, I did 4 different size boxes just by changing up the dimensions


 
Now take care to maintain the grain orientation, cut your mitres, precision is key


 
Now to cut the bottoms and prep for assembly


 
I find it easier to finish the panels prior to assembly, the bottom can be done to your preference but do finish it, doesn't matter how nice the unobtanium burl wood on the top is, first thing people do is turn it over and look at the bottom! For these I'm using fancy paper affixed with spray adhesive 


 
Now on the inside surface I first apply a thin foam


 
And then the fabric of choice, fancy and funky or plain. I tried to match the paper on the bottom to the liner

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 5, 2014)

Now glue these suckers up, best part is the inside is finished now


 
And here we have 16 boxes in an afternoon, tomorrow I will show final assembly and the cutting of the lids, then the fitting of those pesky little pin hinges,cheers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok, now the top. Install finished inside panel and glue on top piece, I'm using up leftovers and off cuts from other projects


 


 


 
Now we give it a couple hours of dry time

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2014)

Subscribed! Fun to watch, I like the paper on the bottom, very cool.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 5, 2014)

Was hoping to wrap these up today but been at the hospital most of the day with the wife, her uncle not doing well and she's the only family he has here, family first, shop time later?

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 5, 2014)

real cool !!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 5, 2014)

Well not the progress I wanted but family first, I do the majority of the sanding and apply a coat of wipe on poly before I cut the lids off, makes things easier


 
And if you are careful and didn't mix up the parts the grain on the corners should match up nice


 


 
And that will be all for a couple days, back to work tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Nov 6, 2014)

Very nice, Dave! Nice boxes and thanks for sharing! I'll be looking forward to seeing the rest of this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this with us!! I'm heading to the shop to start mine!!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 7, 2014)

Snuck in some shop time tonight, first thing we do is cut the top off, note the marking for hinge location, I go 25mm from the corner and 3.5mm in from the edge


 
Now drill the holes, my hinges use a 4.5 mm, I use a brad point bit for accuracy


 
I use the router table with a 45 bit, you want to cut just a tiny bit past half way into the hole so the lid opens all the way, if you drill too far in from the edge you will have a huge 45, too close to the edge and there will not be enough support, I find somewhere between 3 and 4 mm works good


 
Now press in the hinges, a little 5 min epoxy in the hole holds nice, you want the pivot pin at the seam between lid and body, open and close the lid a couple times and the hinges will set themselves then set aside till the epoxy sets


 
You can change how far the lid opens with the amount of chamfer you use, I go a little larger so the lid opens past 90 but you can tighten it up.


 
And there you have a completed basic box, now we can spice them up with some extras


 


 


 
Any questions please ask away, best to practice hinges on some scrap first, happy box building

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2014)

Great tutorial Dave thanks for the awesome content.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Great tutorial Dave thanks for the awesome content.


Thanks Kevin, I will post pics of the finished lot before I start the next run, hope this helped out those that want to try this style hinge or that were having issues with the install. I like these as they are quick and cheap, also give a clean install.


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks Dave - very cool boxes.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2014)

Great tutorial, thanks for doing this for everyone. I enjoyed watching.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 7, 2014)

Once you have the basics nailed down start to spice them up, cast wormy wood for the top


 
Add some feet


 
How's about some ebony trim? And you don't have to router the whole perimeter of the box, you can just do the back, let your imagination run wild

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Nov 9, 2014)

Dave, this is awesome - thanks for sharing it with us!

Do have one question - how do you cut the tops off the boxes? Table saw? Band saw? Would you happen to have a pic or two of the process or setup? Any tips or tricks? I tried it for two boxes I build at the beginning of the year and wasn't the happiest with how it turned out cutting the tops off.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Matt, I have another lot on the go when I get to that point I will get some pics I use a thin kerf blade on the table saw set so it is just shy of going all the way thru the sides, run all 4 sides thru the saw then use a razor knife to separate the two halves. Give me a couple days and I'll get you pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 9, 2014)

Great tutorial Dave. Thanks for taking the time. And for detailing the hinges you use.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 14, 2014)

Finished off the last of this lot, got to love a nice piece of yellow cedar burl, solid slab or book match, all sexy!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 15, 2014)

Mrfish55 said:


> Finished off the last of this lot, got to love a nice piece of yellow cedar burl, solid slab or book match, all sexy!
> View attachment 64141
> View attachment 64142



Definitely like the YCB ! Great tutorial and wonderful boxes Dave !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LarryLeeK (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tutorial. The boxes look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for posting this! I have been wanting to try some boxes with contrasting lids, just what I need to start practicing!!


----------

